# Help me choose a headphone Amp/Dac



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 19, 2015)

Howdy lads,

I wish to buy a new amp/dac combo for my Beyer DT990 pro 250ohms Headphones.

I currently use the Fiio E07K and E09K and they sound fantastic but i just want more now!

I reaaaalllyyyy like the Creative X7 and the E5 but bejaaayyyzuyzz the price of the x7.... but i do enjoy creatives SBX control panel which the fiio combo completely lacks.

Is there perhaps another setup I should consider??

I mainly use my cans for gaming but I have begun to use them more with my tablet for netflix and music listening.

Whst would yee suggest??

I will spend up to 400 bucks if needed.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 20, 2015)

with that budget go with the mayflower electronics objective 2 +odac combo here the link https://www.mayflowerelectronics.co...erters/objective2-odac-combo-with-rear-power/
its a very great combo and have a neutral sound no coloration .
with this you are ok forever XD


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks man, why should I get this over the x7?? Is it that much better? Is it great for gaming and is there a bass and treble knob??

Pity i cant find any website for ireland that ship this! And ebay is 300 bucks and ill be paying at least 100 bucks for import charge :/


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 20, 2015)

Hmm I was thinking... since ill be using this with headphones only, should I just getbthe E5? It seems to have everything that I could possibly need? Seems silly to spend double for the X7?


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 20, 2015)

well for what i see the E5 and the X7 seems good but i dont know if with this creative is going with full real hardware experience without software when with the ohjective 2 +odac is only hardware plug and play + you really use all that features of the X7 ? 
For my experience im using my Fiio Olympus E10 and is really great and the only complain i have so far is after a lot of time now i have if i dont joke aroud an interference sound because of the magnet inside the potentiomenter.
I think that if the X7 can give you all you need and reviews seems ok go for it but i would prefer the objective 2 + odac because i know the quality of the product and you can save some money for other thing like another pair of headphone or something else and have an headphone amp +dac for life


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 21, 2015)

Well I'm after reading up a lot of reviews and the X7 just seems to be the perfect device that I'm looking for! It uses a nice high quality Burr Brown DAC which I'm keen on getting my hands on! and not to mention full 24bit/192khz and a bunch of extra features just really makes me want it that much more!

I really think I'll settle for the x7 and call it a day, plus I can buy myself bookshelf speakers in the summer perhaps and I won't need to buy an AMP to power them which really sorts me out later down the line! Just wait and see, you'll see a new post within a few months asking about which new speakers to buy :L


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 21, 2015)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Well I'm after reading up a lot of reviews and the X7 just seems to be the perfect device that I'm looking for! It uses a nice high quality Burr Brown DAC which I'm keen on getting my hands on! and not to mention full 24bit/192khz and a bunch of extra features just really makes me want it that much more!
> 
> I really think I'll settle for the x7 and call it a day, plus I can buy myself bookshelf speakers in the summer perhaps and I won't need to buy an AMP to power them which really sorts me out later down the line! Just wait and see, you'll see a new post within a few months asking about which new speakers to buy :L


I hope for you that you dont regret it xd but really for a dac you dont need 24 bit 192khz is ok max 24 bit 96, the most important things is real hardware stuff and not magic software so i hope that creative didnt do something placebo xd.


----------



## CJCerny (Jan 21, 2015)

I would just get a Dragonfly.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 21, 2015)

CJCerny said:


> I would just get a Dragonfly.


the dragonfly can drive 250ohm headphone?  my fiio e10 i know that can drive 250ohm because have a gain switch but i dont think the dragonfly have a gain switch


----------



## CJCerny (Jan 21, 2015)

Capitan Harlock said:


> the dragonfly can drive 250ohm headphone?  my fiio e10 i know that can drive 250ohm because have a gain switch but i dont think the dragonfly have a gain switch


 
Depends on what you mean by "drive". Dragonfly only rated for 32ohms, but can probably push a 250ohm headphone to decent listening levels.


----------



## Frederik S (Jan 30, 2015)

Dragonfly does not have enough power. Get an O2+ODAC, the equivalent Schiit or the new C5D from JDSLabs. The C5D and the O2+ODAC is reference sound quality in a small box at a reasonable price.


----------

